# My first boardcut



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!
After waiting, waiting and waiting ... at last I have the pleasure to show you my firstboardcut. I must say the experience was harrowing lol! but in the end I liked the resultand especially the beautiful grain of Tepehuaje.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Chep, 
I love that wood! Your Slingshot came out great! Never heard of that wood.Looks a little like Mesquite. Todo bien compa! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

¡Fantastico! Y muy originale. Me gusto muchisimo, amigo. Great work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Chepo, gorgeous







. there you go, your into boardcuts now, I can't wait to see your other boardcuts.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, amazing..


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Orale Chepo,*
*Muy bonito animalito mi cuate. Esa si me la puede mandar en la cajita feliz. Alcabo que ya tiene la direccion y todo. Para variar usted solo sabe de chuladas, hermosa madera, chulo diseño. Saludotes. 
Hey Chepo,
Very nice criature homeboy. That one you just can send it to me in the happy box. You already have the address, so just do it. You always making beautiful slingshots, nice wood, great design. Saludos. 
*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Uuuuuuuuuuf!

Fortunately, I think I can be calm, I am flattered by your comments. and being sopopular boardcut was difficult to find something that had some distinctive Chepo lol! I must admit that it is admirable ingenuity to design many peers.

Thank you, thank you very much for those kind comments.

Xidoo: I do not think you forget yesterday asked if they had more tablets of the woodand no.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very very very very beautiful


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Flatband:

Until recently I had not heard or seen this wood, I researched a bit about their qualities and is a source of information.








Tepehuaje


Me imagino brincando de gusto hallando una horqueta natural de este chulo árbol jeje!

I guess like jumping from finding a natural fork of the tree cool lol!

Gracias Dan.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work there dude;

I love the nice crisp lines on the accent, you managed to avoid the oversanding that most people do on their first woodworking project.

I like it !!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you very much jskeen, and I had to fix to me to understand your comment lol! I had todip into my language advisor lol!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty Chepo. Your slingshots just keep getting better and better, that is a stunning piece of work.

Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you got the skills man.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, it's a true masterpiece. I would have never imagined seeing Cheapo create a board cut but if someone just held this piece of art up and asked me "Who made this?" I would have immediately said "Cheapo!". What incredible piece of work and even better it is of some strange orange-coloured wood I have never seen before but already love.

Sr. Cheapo, I don't know much about you or what your deal is but man you are the creator of the most amazing slingshots I have ever seen in my life. I think you're the greatest of them all and that is not a knock on anyone else as there are some absolutely amazing craftsmen on this forum but this is probably the greatest board cut I have ever seen!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Chepo, lo admiro mucho por su coraje en participar aqui en Ingles. Es una inspiracion para mi para escribir en Espanol, perdone mis pobre dominio de la lengua. Su resortero es una obra de arte y una inspiracion para nosotros quienes que no tenemos su habilidad.

PS My wife corrected my bad Spanish.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

absolutamente hermoso con mano de obra maestra


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

CarambolaS!

I am very pleased to read your kind comments my friends RESORTEROS.

JMPS me I have no taste but is highly contagious your enthusiasm and passion forthese toys lol! always a pleasure to read you.

HENRY: Honor que me hace con la deferencia de escribirme en español, muchas gracias.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Chepo you are a master. Perfect as always.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Simply awesome work ! I can't praise it enough! WOW, just WOW !


----------



## Mudman (Apr 21, 2011)

I love that design!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hey man! waths the deal with that "chipmunk-skull-crusher" betwen the posts?


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

that is true cheapo style right there. remarkable how... natural that board cut looks. splendid work.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing!!!


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

oye chepo! , me quiero comprar uno? Quire vender?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Chaneke: It strikes me that option may be a good brother lol!

And we supplement and gratitude for your kind comments here leave a couple ofphotos of the Tepehuajes provided with tubing.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Chaneke: It strikes me that option may be a good brother lol!
> 
> And we supplement and gratitude for your kind comments here leave a couple ofphotos of the Tepehuajes provided with tubing.


Absolutely stunning!!!
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

look at that ! ... fantastic.


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful design, and a pretty chunk of wood too!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

how can the symmetry be kept so perfect on a shape like that ! and the colour and the grain and and and... you genius you !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dudemeister and Martin thank you very much!

NoSugarRob go! you struggling with that, visually at times we played crooked symmetry. had to compare my fork against a reference picture to be as lol!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy smokes! I am not sure how I missed this thread but that is a stunner that is for SURE! Very cool design I love every bit of it.

Cheers


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

This is a knock out. Your first board cut got everyone's attention and praises, can't wait to see what you put out in the future with more experience.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats is a gorgeous piece, that you hav put much pride into, hope to see many more- ben


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gib, AJW, BullsEyeBen and FURGLE

I appreciate your comments


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Chepo!!!!!

It is beautiful, you have mastered the boardcut in you *FIRST* try! If your incredible naturals do not show this, that does...

I am enthralled by the prism in the center of the fork, it is perfect, the frame is perfect, your workmanship is perfect. Thank you once again for making this art and sharing it with all of us. As Jmp always says, it would be an incredible opportunity to go down to your home for a month and learn the way of a slingshot maker straight from the master.
_
Chepooo! Me gusta, incluso para boardcuts, pero es tan natural en forma. Su capacidad para alcanzar su forma perfecta es excelente. Tú eres el amo, y tengo el honor de ver su trabajo. Orale!_

Regards - John


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gracias por la deferencia de escribir un parrafo en español Don Juan. es muy chido eso! Orale!

Don Juan always so warm.

Thanks for the "EULOGIOS" LOL!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing and very unique in every way!!!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

wonderfull Design and beautifull Wood

your craftmansship is amazing


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Job!! I love the pyramid shape in the middle of the fork.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Caramba!

Muchas gracias!

I am very happy to read your comments.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

that is the most amazing slingshots i have ever seen for reals


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Sabia que tenias mucho arte , la honda es preciosa y el color de la madera esquisito , nuevamente buen trabajo.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

They like to see more comments for this Resorteronta.I am very excited to find a natural timber. a friend will watch for your area where this tree grows. Would it have been lucky friends will know insurance.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice love the wood!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mckee said:


> very nice love the wood!


mckee: We now have more captivated by the beauty of this wood. thank you very much


----------

